# Styrofoam



## taxi1950 (May 3, 2012)

So my 15 pound DT got hold of a styrofoam plate in the yard and looks like took a few chunks out, maybe 1 by 1 inch size.

Not sure he ate it or what...he ate alot today so I will keep eye on his poop and hope he dosent get impacted.

Any thought ideas?


----------



## dmmj (May 3, 2012)

As bad as stryofoam would be as a food choice, it should pass with out problems, just make sure he is hydrated and keep an eye out for some strange looking poop soon.


----------



## ascott (May 3, 2012)

I would second the keep em hydrated and watch the poo for the next few weeks....a tort that size will likely be able to pass without a problem....

Oh by the way...still waiting for a pic of your big boy...*foot tapping, hands on hips, shaking head in disappointment *...


----------



## Jacob (May 3, 2012)

It should pass no problem, but you want to keep a close eye on him to make sure.
This has happen twice on her that i been here and both passed it finely


----------



## Madkins007 (May 4, 2012)

Some good news, in a really dorky way- at least it wasn't really a 'Styrofoam' plate. It was probably an 'expanded polystyrene foam' plate (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Styrofoam )

As a language trivia dork, this amuses me on two levels-
-1. Styrofoam is rapidly becoming a generic term, and that is always an interesting process, but even more interestingly...
- 2. The kinds of things often wrongly called 'stryofoam' are made from a different process than real Styrofoam.


----------



## taxi1950 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks , I get really worried about him!! I imagine what he would try eating in the wild. He is eating fine and gave him big drink today.


----------

